# NREMT new patch survey



## webster44 (May 24, 2010)

Got an email from NREMT asking to fill out survey.

Here's the link - not sure if it was a special link for me or if it will work for everyone



http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22ANDMMGFYU

I'm sure most people got this link themselves from NREMT, but what are your thoughts?

I like the idea of silver for the advanced


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 24, 2010)

All the patch designs would be great if they didn't say "certified".


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 24, 2010)

they need to get rid of that rocker.

just put all the words on the patch


----------



## wolfwyndd (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't a big fan of the rocker either.  I wasn't thrilled with the word 'certified' either, but the more I thought about it the more I'm ok with it.  We sign up to take a class (or test) and we're REGISTERED.  We actually take the class (or test) and pass, we're 'certified.'  I think it sounds better to be certified then registered.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2010)

^
You're also a canidate when addmitted to a program that leads to a degree. 

-JPINFV, DO(c)

(On a side note, that postnominal is so wrong for so many reasons that I just had to include it here).


----------



## Shishkabob (May 26, 2010)

It's the National REGISTRY, not the National CERTIFACTORY(???) 

Certified just looks stupid.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2010)

Linuss, it's worse than that. This move only serves to support patch factories...


What do you mean a different type of patch factory?


----------



## bstone (May 26, 2010)

The Registry has been trying for several years to say "The Nation's EMS Certification" and pushing that hard. This is just another way for them to do it.


----------



## TraprMike (May 26, 2010)

If the NREMT wants to call us Certified, we are then certified.. They are the group that oversees us. they can call us what they want.  

I think all of our patches should have "Ambulance" on them. that would separate us from those miss prissy, ER people.. We are the ones rolling around in the ditch in waist deep water. we are the ones that get woke up with the tones (and our spouses). We are Ambulance staff...


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> I think all of our patches should have "Ambulance" on them. that would separate us from those miss prissy, ER people.. We are the ones rolling around in the ditch in waist deep water. we are the ones that get woke up with the tones (and our spouses). We are Ambulance staff...


----------



## TraprMike (May 26, 2010)

jpinfv said:


>


 ,

EDit:
cer·ti·fy  (sûrt-f)
v. cer·ti·fied, cer·ti·fy·ing, cer·ti·fies
v.tr.
1.
a. To confirm formally as true, accurate, or genuine.
b. To guarantee as meeting a standard

To Guarantee as Meeting a Standard= this is what we are doing. meeting a standard of the NREMT  

when I think of being registered,, that is signing up for something. I registered for this board, I registered at the big table at the last EMS conference.  I did not register to become an EMT, I studied and passed many tests and quizzes because of long hrs spent in front of a big orange book. 
By taking that online final test. I let the NREMT know that I have met their standards to become certified EMT-B. 
    On a different board, skywarnonline.com, those whackers attend an hour long power point with free cookies and pop at the end of the presentation, and call themselves "Certified".. and SkyWarn even offers patches/stickers that say "Certified SkyWarn".. wow... talk about feeding the trolls.. 

I am proud to say that I have taken the time and energy to become certified as an EMT !! that lets people know that I had to sacrifice somewhere along the line to earn my patch..


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> ,



...
Did the image not show up? It shows up for me...  [Original reply by TraprMike] showed photobucket's 404 error picture]


----------



## Veneficus (May 26, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ^
> You're also a canidate when addmitted to a program that leads to a degree.
> 
> -JPINFV, DO(c)
> ...



I don't like the "candidate" title, I think "Graduate Student of Medicine" sounds much better.

Seems sort of false/whacker to put MD after my name before I earn it and qualify it with a (c)

I know the PhD people do it all the time. It is just not my thing. The only reason I put my school title here is because I am tired of being told "I don't know something because I am just a medic."

Of course I still get told I don't know something about medicine, just not as often.


----------



## Veneficus (May 26, 2010)

I also voted to get rid of the rocker and switch the paramedic to the silver, because it looks much better than the gold.


----------



## TraprMike (May 26, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ...
> Did the image not show up? It shows up for me...  [Original reply by TraprMike] showed photobucket's 404 error picture]



yea showed up on your post, just not on my quote.. good one... 

Ihope you all can see my point about being certifed/registered.. maybe registered is the new modern way of saying certifed.. but, i'm kind of old school. say what you mean.. and more importantly in personal life, Mean what you Say !!
Miike


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Seems sort of false/whacker to put MD after my name before I earn it and qualify it with a (c)


Oh, I definitely agree. I just see some humor with DO students since it spells "Doc."


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> Ihope you all can see my point about being certifed/registered.. maybe registered is the new modern way of saying certifed.. but, i'm kind of old school. say what you mean.. and more importantly in personal life, Mean what you Say !!
> Miike



I'm just not entirely sure if you're serious about the hyperbole regarding being in a ditch in waist deep water, hence the picture and why I only quoted a specific part of your post and not all of it.


----------



## thatJeffguy (May 26, 2010)

Who cares?

I know it's almost blasphemy to suggest in todays PowerPoint society that some things might be more important than uniform color, newness of pager, flashiness and frequently of lights, and god help us if we don't have a new patch... but perhaps they could think of a method to keep all of the uneducated, fat whacker types off ambulances?  Or to open the field only to those interested in patients and medicine, not ding-dings and woo-woo's on the big truck, or a raise in their department of "pour water on hot stuff".

/misanthropy


----------



## Veneficus (May 26, 2010)

thatJeffguy said:


> Who cares?
> 
> I know it's almost blasphemy to suggest in todays PowerPoint society that some things might be more important than uniform color, newness of pager, flashiness and frequently of lights, and god help us if we don't have a new patch... but perhaps they could think of a method to keep all of the uneducated, fat whacker types off ambulances?  Or to open the field only to those interested in patients and medicine, not ding-dings and woo-woo's on the big truck, or a raise in their department of "pour water on hot stuff".
> 
> /misanthropy



I can see your point and largely agree. 

But I think it is a bit more nuanced.

Let's face it, sewing a patch on a unform shirt doesn't really look geat, but it is a tradition that is not going away anytime soon.

Since it is hanging around, it is important that it confers some level of provider satisfaction. There is lots to complain about in EMS, little that is going to change, and whatever you can do in the way of creating comraderie/pride or harmlessly stroking egos a little may go a long way to slow the brain drain in EMS until solutions are forced upon it by outsiders.

(It is clear those in EMS can't solve the problems or it would have been done already)

As for the "fat whacker types" Because the ability for humans to have easy access to food has outpaced our biological evolution to determine need or efficently metabolize it, "Fat" is going to be the norm across the modern world for the next several generations at least. Might as well get used to it, one of the predominant diseases of modern man. (I don't like it, but I cannot stop wind nor tide, I'll fight another battle that can be won)

There have always been whackers, there always will be. In every profession, not just EMS. You should see some of the crap my classmates get, it would rival any volunteer fire/ems person and costs easily the same.  

From medicine, to nursing, to various therapy fields, and even non medical ones, even on this board, the best people EMS has to offer move on or have a "real" full tme job not related to EMS. (like firefighting)

I don't eally care for the messenger, but the message is true:
"You don't go to war with the army you would like. You go to war with the army you have."
-Donald Rumsfeld

I constantly see an increase in undesirable people entering EMS, but for reasons identified ad naseum, EMS can no longer attact good people. Good people used to sign up figuring they could change things from the inside, having seen the futility of it, not only did they leave, but now people like them don't even consider applying to begin with.

US EMS doesn't have the collective will to adapt to modern needs and realities, as such, you are watching the reality series in real time, it is being marginalized.


----------



## webster44 (May 26, 2010)

I like both the rocker and colors

When I think of these patches I think in terms of how useful they are in conveying who we are to essentially two groups of people. 

Emergency Medical Professionals and Laypeople

A layperson would most likely infer that the individual wearing a patch is involved with medicine of some sort. Maybe even that the person is an EMT. they will not notice NREMT on the patch or even understand what that it. But they most likely will glance at the rocker and be able to identify the persons level

For other professionals the color coding will offer a quick recognition of that individuals certified level. 

 In terms of wording - Not sure If i like certified. But, its the most accurate choice.


----------



## medicRob (May 27, 2010)

I love the design of the Basic and Intermediate patches, but man I hate the gold on the paramedic patch. I really truly hate the gold. 

If it were up to me, we would have the Paramedic patch that said, 

"Nationally Registered EMT-Paramedic" or "Nationally Registered Paramedic" without the rocker, with just a standard white background using the same color scheme.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 27, 2010)

I think the silver is nice, to differentiate the Intermediate/Advanced patch from the basic one.  And the rockers are just one option - if you don't like them, vote in favor of the other ones that don't have it.

Not that anyone wears an NREMT patch, though, right?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

I would get a shiny silver one!  Still not gold, but it's better than white. lol

I'm not a fan of the rockers, and am less a fan of the idea of putting 'Ambulance' back on the patches (They used to all have it once upon a time, and BTW, not all EMTs work in ambulances. If someone told me I was less of an EMT because I used to work in an ED, I think I'd have to deck them, if anything it made me a better EMT)


----------



## medicRob (May 28, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I think the silver is nice, to differentiate the Intermediate/Advanced patch from the basic one.  And the rockers are just one option - if you don't like them, vote in favor of the other ones that don't have it.
> 
> Not that anyone wears an NREMT patch, though, right?



Yes, I will admit, the silver does seem nice. I just want to see the gold gone.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 28, 2010)

I really like how they ditched the EMT part on the Paramedic patch so it just says "Paramedic" But I do not like how they have replaced the word registered with the word certified. I also think the rocker design looks stupid. I think the NREMT looks best in the middle.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 28, 2010)

REGISTERED Nurse... REGISTERED Respiratory Therapist... REGISTERED Paramedic... let's move FORWARD for once, shall we?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 28, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I think the silver is nice, to differentiate the Intermediate/Advanced patch from the basic one.  And the rockers are just one option - if you don't like them, vote in favor of the other ones that don't have it.
> 
> Not that anyone wears an NREMT patch, though, right?



Those who take the future of EMS as a profession seriously do, and they use the NREMT-P postnominal all the time.  Of course, the only people who have issues with it are those who view their EMS career as "just a job".


----------



## mycrofft (May 28, 2010)

*I went to NREMT site, could not find it.*

1. Remember, the side with the simplest uniform wins.
2. Make the basic one cheap, identifiable at fifty feet in good light, sturdy, holds up to laundering, and without all those angles on the edges to make sewing them on a real chore. You want more, buy a cloisoned pin
3. You think a doctor or nurse would get a patch with silver or gold thread?
4. How about big epaulettes with gold or silver braid?


----------



## mycrofft (May 28, 2010)

*In fact, we need a contest.*

Design and display an "EMTLIFE" patch or pin. Designs go to EMTLIFE and the winner gets a free one.


----------



## Veneficus (May 28, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> 1. Remember, the side with the simplest uniform wins.
> 2. Make the basic one cheap, identifiable at fifty feet in good light, sturdy, holds up to laundering, and without all those angles on the edges to make sewing them on a real chore. You want more, buy a cloisoned pin
> 3. You think a doctor or nurse would get a patch with silver or gold thread?
> 4. How about big epaulettes with gold or silver braid?



Where do I get a set of those?

Honestly though I would rather 4 1/2inch gold bars to a star though.

Really though if you are a doctor and join the navy you get stuff like that. I'll bet the army gives you something similar.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Those who take the future of EMS as a profession seriously do, and they use the NREMT-P postnominal all the time.  Of course, the only people who have issues with it are those who view their EMS career as "just a job".



We can't wear the NREMT patch on our uniforms... the company patch is on the left shoulder, and the Texas patch is on the right.



I've received flak for putting NREMT-P after my name on my official documents... oddly enough mainly from Basics.  Most Medics I know put NREMT-P as well, and some even Lic-P if they are licensed.

Screw it, I worked hard to earn that title, I'm going to use it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 28, 2010)

Why do the basics care? I'll probably use NREMT-B after I test.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2010)

I put NREMT-I/85 after mine, although part of that is to help confuse the hell out of CO EMS officials, since I follow it with CO EMT-B


----------



## rhan101277 (May 28, 2010)

I like the old one with the gold threading.  When I get mine I want it to sparkle when I get out of the truck. 

I don't think people read the badges much.


----------



## reaper (May 29, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Those who take the future of EMS as a profession seriously do, and they use the NREMT-P postnominal all the time.  Of course, the only people who have issues with it are those who view their EMS career as "just a job".



Are we serious?

 The NREMT-P Patch is a joke. It looks like something out of a fashion show and means nothing. I take my state patch over it, any day. I throw the NREMT-P patch in a drawer with the rest.

The new ones look worse then the old ones. One day the NREMT-P will start to become professional and stop trying to have nice shiny objects, to attract attention.

People, it is a testing agency and nothing more. Value your education, not a test!

Sorry for the rant, But come on. Who cares what the pretty patch looks like.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

> I also voted to get rid of the rocker and switch the paramedic to the silver, because it looks much better than the gold.



You should check out the Indiana state paramedic patch.



> Those who take the future of EMS as a profession seriously do



...when their company allows it (see Linuss' comment).



> , and they use the NREMT-P postnominal all the time.



You know because two extra letters behind the name mean so much in a profession known for 'patch collecting' and certification collecting. Right? 



> Of course, the only people who have issues with it are those who view their EMS career as "just a job".



Actually EMS is the only career field I have been in (other than research) I feel ANY loyalty to (why do you think I stick around here?).  Technically, any career field is "just a job".  It only becomes a career when you either can not or will not leave it, be it by choice or situation.


----------



## MrBrown (May 29, 2010)

You guys are too obsessed with your patches and titles and lights and sirens.

Our patches are the same cololur and say either Ambulance Technician, Paramedic or Intensive Care Paramedic as of Q1 2010.

One thing I wish we'd do here is go back to a national qualification patch.


----------



## Aidey (May 29, 2010)

I agree that the gold needs to go. Aside from it being ugly I don't think it looks professional. It looks cheap and I have yet to see a uniform it doesn't look bad on.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 29, 2010)

I think everyone who is getting bent out of shape about people even discussing the new look of the patch need to lighten up. 



usafmedic45 said:


> Actually EMS is the only career field I have been in (other than research)


What kind of research? I worked in Phase 1 clin pharm for several years until my facility shut down recently.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

> What kind of research?



Injury epidemiology/injury prevention


----------



## Hal9000 (May 29, 2010)

I was rather hoping for pink with unicorns.


----------



## mycrofft (May 29, 2010)

*Veneficus, they ARE for sale*

Read the link for the photo:
http://www.railsplitter.com/sale13/images/3777.jpg

"sale" 

Good for if someone chops at you with a cavalry sabre.


----------



## mycrofft (May 29, 2010)

*Skip the patch and go with a nice shiny BADGE*

Ooooooooooo, Sparklies!!






"Dead as a friggerzoid".


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 30, 2010)

Kinda surprise since the NREMT acclaims to hate the wording "certify" and has been pushing for license level. YES there is a difference! Yes it should have the wording Registered and for Paramedic WITHOUT the wording EMT on it since Paramedics will no longer have the title EMT prior and remove the stigma of technician. 

Gold is the appropriate color as the sigificance of the higher level, sorry that is traditional and recognized. The rocker is the standard NREMT has had for decades until the recent crappy patches that was re-designed. 

I as well wish they would go back to making one have at least 6 months experience before obtaining patches and certificates. It was more significant when one was able to obtain and wear the patch...

R/r 911


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 30, 2010)

reaper said:


> Are we serious?
> 
> The NREMT-P Patch is a joke. It looks like something out of a fashion show and means nothing. I take my state patch over it, any day. I throw the NREMT-P patch in a drawer with the rest.
> 
> ...



NREMT is the closest thing we have to a national licensing body and in my opinion SHOULD not only be A licensing body, but the ONLY licensing body.  It's not about the patch.  It's about EMS finally starting to defragment a bit and come together as a profession.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 30, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> ...when their company allows it (see Linuss' comment).
> 
> You know because two extra letters behind the name mean so much in a profession known for 'patch collecting' and certification collecting. Right?
> 
> Actually EMS is the only career field I have been in (other than research) I feel ANY loyalty to (why do you think I stick around here?).  Technically, any career field is "just a job".  It only becomes a career when you either can not or will not leave it, be it by choice or situation.



I won't even comment on companies that don't allow it...

It's not the two extra letters behind the name... it's the fact that there are any letters behind the name at all.  I'm one of the few EMT-Basics I know who, on official documents, signs with "EMT-B" behind my name.  If we're going to be professional, it's time to start being proud of our professional credentials.

And as for "just a job", that was my nice way of trying to get around saying that the only ones who complain about it are basics, volunteers, or firefighters for fear of igniting another one of those never-ending arguments.


----------



## reaper (May 30, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> NREMT is the closest thing we have to a national licensing body and in my opinion SHOULD not only be A licensing body, but the ONLY licensing body.  It's not about the patch.  It's about EMS finally starting to defragment a bit and come together as a profession.



That would be nice, except NREMT is not a Licensing body. They are a certifying body. That means you took a test and nothing more. If they ever become a Licensing body, then maybe it would be worth the paper it is on.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 31, 2010)

reaper said:


> That would be nice, except NREMT is not a Licensing body. They are a certifying body. That means you took a test and nothing more. If they ever become a Licensing body, then maybe it would be worth the paper it is on.



So why don't we push for that?


----------



## mycrofft (May 31, 2010)

*"Five is four"*

Until you can win enough support then wield enough power, EMT's will never be a "profession", although some EMT's are the most professional people possible.

Whenever something serious comes up, they just replace the bothersome ones, or distract them with a new "sparklie".

Your patch/logo will be worthwhile and respected when it doesn't look like part of a costume from "The Pirates of Penzance", and it is painted on a few hundred picket signs outside AMR's corporate offices.

Or make your own:


----------



## JonTullos (Jun 1, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> If the NREMT wants to call us Certified, we are then certified.. They are the group that oversees us. they can call us what they want.
> 
> I think all of our patches should have "Ambulance" on them. that would separate us from those miss prissy, ER people.. We are the ones rolling around in the ditch in waist deep water. we are the ones that get woke up with the tones (and our spouses). We are Ambulance staff...



1983 called, they want their patch back.


----------



## atropine (Jun 1, 2010)

Who care the nremt patch sucks, I had to wear that hiddeous thing when I worked for emsa in Tulsa, and some peice of crap little badge too. Why don't companies make their own patch or county or whatever and get rid of the whole nremt patch all together.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 2, 2010)

*Nice horsie*

:deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## medic91 (Jul 7, 2012)

When do these new patches begin circulating? Also how about the acronym change (NREMT-P --> NRP) Is this what new paramedics are getting now?


----------



## firetender (Jul 8, 2012)

medic91 said:


> When do these new patches begin circulating? Also how about the acronym change (NREMT-P --> NRP) Is this what new paramedics are getting now?


 
look at the date of the thread


----------

